# Tyants: Democratic Leadership starts a massive movement to eradicate the Tea Party.



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 25, 2013)

> We will never again be held *hostage* by Ted Cruz and Tea Party anarchists.



https://www.dscc.org/-/teapartyshutdown?ms=SEM_Twitter_IntSearchTL_LG_ShutDownTP1

» Democrats Call for Elimination of Tea Party Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## amrchaos (Oct 25, 2013)

Kick the Democrats Butts, Tea Party!!


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

The Tea Party is the America Christian version of the Muslim Brotherhood.

They should be dealt with the same way.

Shut them down, arrest their leaders, seize their proprerty.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> The Tea Party is the America Christian version of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> They should be dealt with the same way.
> 
> Shut them down, arrest their leaders, seize their propriety.



No doubt you actually believe this stupid shit...

BTW... this isn't Communist China asswipe.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is the America Christian version of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> ...



nor is it Nazi Germany, which is what the Tea Party wants.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 25, 2013)

Explain the "tyranny", please.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 25, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is the America Christian version of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> ...



They do, I decided to show some of my far-left family members this video, in a last ditch attempt to convince them something was wrong.

They said that Obama should flog them, and when they are fired, they'll be forced to go n Obamacare.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 25, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



What video?


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

the title of the thread is a lie.

there is no massive movement, let alone movement to make the various Tea Party groups illegal.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



Oh, really?  Do elaborate...  you know, with like something other than your delusional thoughts....


----------



## williepete (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Shut them down, arrest their leaders, seize their proprerty.



Get out of North Korea much do you?


----------



## KevinWestern (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



I don't ever recall the Tea Party arguing in favor of a Gov't that was oppressive and controlling, and who would be led by a dictator to conquer surrounding territories & execute any Jew that existed throughout. Do you have backup or are you just making things up? I'd like to see some evidence.

If anything, what the Tea Party wants is less gov't control, which would be the polar opposite of Nazi Germany.

I've very confused by you...


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

KevinWestern said:


> I don't ever recall the Tea Party arguing in favor of a Gov't that was oppressive and controlling, and who would be led by a dictator to conquer surrounding territories & execute any Jew that existed throughout. Do you have backup or are you just making things up? I'd like to see some evidence.
> 
> If anything, what the Tea Party wants is less gov't control, which would be the polar opposite of Nazi Germany.
> 
> I've very confused by you...



They want to make Islam, homosexuality, abortion, birth control, assisted-suicide for the terminally ill, illegal.

This cannot be accomplished without a strong authoritarian regime.

This is why many Tea Baggers would support a right-wing extremist military coup against our Federal govt.


----------



## KevinWestern (Oct 25, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Explain the "tyranny", please.




'Tyranny' is generally a term to describe gov'ts that become too powerful, oppressive and controlling.

If the gov't is indeed starting a campaign to eradicate the Tea Party, then I would consider that a "tyrannical act" because they are essentially aggressively shutting down (with tax dollars) a certain group of citizen's right to free speech.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 25, 2013)

And now a word from the backers of the Teabaggers Party.

[ame=http://youtu.be/LUo4mfVU5nM]How the Koch Brothers Fleeced America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

KevinWestern said:


> 'Tyranny' is generally used as a term to describe gov'ts that become too powerful, oppressive and controlling.
> 
> If the gov't is indeed starting a campaign to eradicate the Tea Party, then I would consider that a "tyrannical act" because they are essentially aggressively shutting down (with tax dollars) a certain group of citizen's right to free speech.



as I stated, the title and OP is a lie.

there is no effort to shut down the Tea Party.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> the title of the thread is a lie.
> 
> there is no massive movement, let alone movement to make the various Tea Party groups illegal.



You're a confirmed Nazi who revels in how Jews were disarmed by Hitler.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 25, 2013)

KevinWestern said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Explain the "tyranny", please.
> ...



The DSCC is not part of "the government". It has no legal powers to "shut down" anyone, and it's not funded with tax dollars.

It's the _Democratic Senate Campaign Committee_ - the official Democratic Party fundraising apparatus for Senate campaigns, as the DCCC is for Congressional races, or the NRSC is for the Republican Senate races.


----------



## williepete (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> They want to make Islam, homosexuality, abortion, birth control, assisted-suicide for the terminally ill, illegal.
> 
> This cannot be accomplished without a strong authoritarian regime.
> 
> This is why many Tea Baggers would support a right-wing extremist military coup against our Federal govt.



Please supply a link from a credible tea party source stating their goal is to "make Islam, homosexuality, abortion, birth control, assisted-suicide for the terminally ill, illegal".

Here are the 10 core beliefs of the tea party. This is what they are working for:

Tea Party Movement Platform


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> You're a confirmed Nazi who revels in how Jews were disarmed by Hitler.



that is a lie.

You are a Neo-Nazi who fantasizes about turning on the gas for the chambers, every night before you're tucked in.

now, why did you make a thread that lies?

there is no large effort to shut down the TP


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 25, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Tyants: Democratic Leadership starts a massive movement to eradicate the Tea Party.



The TPM and others on the radical right indeed held America hostage. But theyre more reactionary than anarchists. 

The DSCC is a private, non-profit organization at liberty to advocate for anything it wishes, it is not authorized by any candidate or elected official. Consequently its advocacy in no way constitutes tyranny, and its ignorant idiocy and a lie to maintain otherwise.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

williepete said:


> Please supply a link from a credible tea party source stating their goal is to "make Islam, homosexuality, abortion, birth control, assisted-suicide for the terminally ill, illegal".
> 
> Here are the 10 core beliefs of the tea party. This is what they are working for:
> 
> Tea Party Movement Platform



they all fall under #5 and #6.


----------



## williepete (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Please supply a link from a credible tea party source stating their goal is to "make Islam, homosexuality, abortion, birth control, assisted-suicide for the terminally ill, illegal".
> ...



Abide by the constitution and promote civic responsibility = "make Islam, homosexuality, abortion, birth control, assisted-suicide for the terminally ill, illegal".  ????

OK. It shouldn't have taken me this long to realize you are bat shit crazy. Ignore list for you.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 25, 2013)

williepete said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > They want to make Islam, homosexuality, abortion, birth control, assisted-suicide for the terminally ill, illegal.
> ...



How do you know I did not create that web site yesterday?  How do you know the Koch brothers didn't?

Maybe Obama did.


----------



## KevinWestern (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> They want to make Islam, homosexuality, abortion, birth control, assisted-suicide for the terminally ill, illegal.



Islam &#8211; I have never read or seen anything showing that the Tea Party wants to do away with freedom of religion in the US.
Homosexuality &#8211; Many Tea Partiers just want to keep things the way they are, not pro-actively make something illegal. There&#8217;s a big difference. Personally, I support gay marriage.
Abortion &#8211; Yes, but there&#8217;s a debate here on whether or not the fetus is a living human. Some say you can&#8217;t kill born babies so why be able to kill unborn ones? That&#8217;s a valid argument.
Keep Assisted Suicide Illegal  &#8211; Wasn&#8217;t aware this was a Tea Party platform.




Hoffstra said:


> This cannot be accomplished without a strong authoritarian regime.



Those points you describe above are hardly &#8220;Nazi Germany&#8221;. You are dramatizing reality and assuming way too much. In actuality many Tea Partiers want LESS gov&#8217;t control and LESS executive power. This translates to the opposite of an Authoritarian Regime.



Hoffstra said:


> This is why many Tea Baggers would support a right-wing extremist military coup against our Federal govt.


I&#8217;ve never heard a serious or major call &#8211; anywhere &#8211; to overthrow the government with military force. Definitely not a Tea Party platform.

I feel like you make up/exaggerate a lot of stuff Hoff, and I don&#8217;t like it.


----------



## itfitzme (Oct 25, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> > We will never again be held *hostage* by Ted Cruz and Tea Party anarchists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

KevinWestern said:


> ....Ive never heard a serious or major call  anywhere  to overthrow the government with military force. Definitely not a Tea Party platform.
> 
> I feel like you make up/exaggerate a lot of stuff Hoff, and I dont like it.



go to a TP rally.

you'll hear them talk about how revolution and civil war is just around the corner.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 25, 2013)

williepete said:


> Here are the 10 core beliefs of the tea party. This is what they are working for:
> 
> Tea Party Movement Platform



Want to see something funny?

Look at this: Tea Party Platform 2012

Notice it is a web page on a coffe lovers site, written by a guy named Dan Harrington.  That's his coffee lovers web site.

Notice he lists the Tea Party platform on that page.  Notice he links to the very same link you did.  

Now go here: BetterWhois.com: Security Validation

It turns out the creator of teaparty-platform.com is...Dan Harrington!  

That's not the Tea Party platform.  That's Dan Harrington's platform!    

Some schmuck who likes coffee.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

williepete said:


> Here are the 10 core beliefs of the tea party. This is what they are working for:
> 
> Tea Party Movement Platform



oh yeah, says who?????


----------



## g5000 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the 10 core beliefs of the tea party. This is what they are working for:
> ...



Dan Harrington.  _Coffee_ lover.  Talking about the _Tea_ Party.



> Our goal is to nurture this sense of community and heighten the gourmet coffee experience by providing you with knowledge about the finest gourmet coffees in the world.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 25, 2013)

Shutting down the Tea Party is not the same as calling for their elimination.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 25, 2013)

g5000 said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the 10 core beliefs of the tea party. This is what they are working for:
> ...



Is everyone who likes coffee a schmuck?  If so, there are a helluva lot of liberal schmucks that hang at Starbucks.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > You're a confirmed Nazi who revels in how Jews were disarmed by Hitler.
> ...



Hold on, let's recall the thread where you praised Hitler for gun control:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...egious-lie-told-by-gun-control-advocates.html


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Hold on, let's recall the thread where you praised Hitler for gun control:..



again you lie.

I simply stated the facts.

I never praised your hero, Adolf Hitler.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 25, 2013)

TooTall said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



Indeed!  Glad I don't ever go there.

And I'm a tea drinker.  I also believe we should eliminate all tax expenditures.  I'm probably more Tea Partier than people who think they are Tea Partiers.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 25, 2013)

The reason the teabaggers party was formed was to promote financial gain for the Koch Brothers by promoting light-weight politicians to sway light-thinking Americans.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 25, 2013)

g5000 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Who's going to pay for the streetlights?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 25, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> The reason the teabaggers party was formed was to promote financial gain for the Koch Brothers by promoting light-weight politicians to sway light-thinking Americans.



Obama supports TOO-BIG-TO-FAIL

GTFO OUT


----------



## g5000 (Oct 25, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



What do you think tax expenditures are? Your question suggests you don't know.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't think the tea party movement ( despite its name it is not a political party I believe)  wants to ban Islam.   More's the pity, as Islam is a tyrannical anti-democratic totalitarian ideology inimical to all civilised values.  Freedom of religion is one thing,  freedom for a cult that wants to destroy us is something else.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 25, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > The reason the teabaggers party was formed was to promote financial gain for the Koch Brothers by promoting light-weight politicians to sway light-thinking Americans.
> ...



'TOO-BIG-TO-FAIL' has to do with systemically important financial institutions. The Koch empire doesn't fall into that category, which is why the teabaggers was formed.


----------



## KevinWestern (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > ....Ive never heard a serious or major call  anywhere  to overthrow the government with military force. Definitely not a Tea Party platform.
> ...



But are the proactively calling for a militia overthrow today? No, and won't believe that until I see some evidence.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 25, 2013)

Peterf said:


> I don't think the tea party movement ( despite its name it is not a political party I believe)  wants to ban Islam.   More's the pity, as Islam is a tyrannical anti-democratic totalitarian ideology inimical to all civilised values.  Freedom of religion is one thing,  freedom for a cult that wants to destroy us is something else.



More of a deception to attract the light-thinkers.


----------



## TooTall (Oct 25, 2013)

g5000 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Nor do I do Starbucks, and I swing both ways, but only on coffee or tea.  Like them both.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 25, 2013)

Still waiting to hear about this "tyranny"...


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Avorysuds (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> The Tea Party is the America Christian version of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> They should be dealt with the same way.
> 
> Shut them down, arrest their leaders, seize their proprerty.



On what grounds should they be arrested?

Holy fuck I hope you never get power....


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 25, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Tyants: Democratic Leadership starts a massive movement to eradicate the Tea Party.
> ...



Tell me again who comprises the membership of the DSCC.


----------



## KevinWestern (Oct 25, 2013)

In my opinion, most of the Tea-Party hate (just like the Occupy hate) is media driven. It's propaganda. Either you eat it all up like good kids and perpetuate this idea that the country is divided in two or you can grow up and set your own table (and quit classifying the world using these huge generalizations).

Your choice.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 25, 2013)

g5000 said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



I might believe you or the Koch brothers, maobama can't create a web site that works given 3 freaking years.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > ....Ive never heard a serious or major call  anywhere  to overthrow the government with military force. Definitely not a Tea Party platform.
> ...



Been there, didn't hear that.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

Avorysuds said:


> On what grounds should they be arrested?
> 
> Holy fuck I hope you never get power....



Treason and Subversion.


----------



## cutter (Oct 25, 2013)

williepete said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > They want to make Islam, homosexuality, abortion, birth control, assisted-suicide for the terminally ill, illegal.
> ...



You included a link to the TEA PARTY Platform in your post. Did you even read the platform? I saw nothing about anything you're complaining about in either page of your link. Just like all libs you make things up and expect people to believe you. That must be the lib battle cyr"Lie Lie Lie, tell a lie enough even you start believing it"


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

cutter said:


> You included a link to the TEA PARTY Platform in your post. Did you even read the platform? I saw nothing about anything you're complaining about in either page of your link. Just like all libs you make things up and expect people to believe you. That must be the lib battle cyr"Lie Lie Lie, tell a lie enough even you start believing it"



that is NOT the official Tea Party platform.

its just a website created by a guy who sells coffee.



g5000 said:


> Want to see something funny?
> 
> Look at this: Tea Party Platform 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinWestern (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > You included a link to the TEA PARTY Platform in your post. Did you even read the platform? I saw nothing about anything you're complaining about in either page of your link. Just like all libs you make things up and expect people to believe you. That must be the lib battle cyr"Lie Lie Lie, tell a lie enough even you start believing it"
> ...



Is like to see evidence that removing freedom of religion and proactively overthrowing the gov't are Tea Party platforms. It's time you provide some evidence to back up your claims.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> The Tea Party is the America Christian version of the Muslim Brotherhood.



How so?



Hoffstra said:


> They should be dealt with the same way.
> 
> Shut them down, arrest their leaders, seize their proprerty.



I'm sure you fantasize about that every night.  Of course, when has Obama dealt with the Muslim Brotherhood except by providing them aid and comfort?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > On what grounds should they be arrested?
> ...



And what would this "treason" consist of, writing their Congressman, carrying placards against raising taxes?


----------



## mamooth (Oct 25, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Still waiting to hear about this "tyranny"...



My sig explains it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



You are just trying to embarrass liberals, aren't you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > I don't ever recall the Tea Party arguing in favor of a Gov't that was oppressive and controlling, and who would be led by a dictator to conquer surrounding territories & execute any Jew that existed throughout. Do you have backup or are you just making things up? I'd like to see some evidence.
> ...



Do you suppose you could quote something that supports any part of that claim?


----------



## Antares (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> The Tea Party is the America Christian version of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> They should be dealt with the same way.
> 
> Shut them down, arrest their leaders, seize their proprerty.



Take up arms and lead the charge coward.


----------



## rdean (Oct 25, 2013)

You don't need a "massive movement".  They're old.  Without health care, they're going to die anyway.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

"massive" movement.

lol!!!


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 25, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> > We will never again be held *hostage* by Ted Cruz and Tea Party anarchists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope someone eradicates the Tea Party. I can live with Republicans (kind of), but the Tea Party is ruining this country from the inside out.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 25, 2013)

g5000 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Answer the question; Who's going to pay for the streetlights?


----------



## Intense (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> The Tea Party is the America Christian version of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> They should be dealt with the same way.
> 
> Shut them down, arrest their leaders, seize their proprerty.



It seems that You are a better example of an American Version of the Muslim Brotherhood, than anyone I know in the Tea Party. I'd argue the point, except your own words bear witness against you better than any argument that I could make. Sad being you. Were you born with this Totalitarian vindictive rage, or is it the result of that failed sex change operation? Still confused over which Rest Room to use in an emergency, huh.  There are worse things than not being able to pee standing up.  Chin up.


----------



## Intense (Oct 25, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



I'd need clarification... Pay for them once? Pay for them 10 times over? Pay for them 50 times over? Pay for them 1000 times over? That's one difference between you and the Tea Party, chump. 

So what does Government by the consent of the Governed mean to you? To me, it means we each have a say in if, when, and how we pay for street lights.


----------



## Intense (Oct 25, 2013)

Billy000 said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > > We will never again be held *hostage* by Ted Cruz and Tea Party anarchists.
> ...



In the same way that an honest witness fucks up your idea of the perfect crime. Good to know.


----------



## Antares (Oct 25, 2013)

g5000 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



You are a moronic Progressive who think sthat ALL money belongs to the Gov.....and that we should all bow in thanks to the monolithic great god of central planning in thanks for all we have.

g you are weak and ill educated.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> > We will never again be held *hostage* by Ted Cruz and Tea Party anarchists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bout time

I'm thinking FEMA Camps


----------



## Antares (Oct 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > > We will never again be held *hostage* by Ted Cruz and Tea Party anarchists.
> ...



Take up arms and lead the charge


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 25, 2013)

Intense said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I see I'll have to go slow. Taxpayers pay for the installation and the upkeep.

You Do have a say, it's called voting.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 25, 2013)

*Tyants: Democratic Leadership starts a massive movement to eradicate the Tea Party.* 

damn those *Tyants*!


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 25, 2013)

Good vid. shows why the 17th Amendment is the only thing standing between us and a 100% corporatocracy. rw'ers need to watch it.



OnePercenter said:


> And now a word from the backers of the Teabaggers Party.
> 
> How the Koch Brothers Fleeced America - YouTube


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 25, 2013)

mamooth said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting to hear about this "tyranny"...
> ...



 Good one.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Oct 25, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Good vid. shows why the 17th Amendment is the only thing standing between us and a 100% corporatocracy. rw'ers need to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 17th Amendment is one of the primary reasons we're in this shithole.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 25, 2013)

what's a "Tyant"?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2013)

g5000 said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



If Obama created it, it wouldn't be up.

/rimshot


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 25, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Good vid. shows why the 17th Amendment is the only thing standing between us and a 100% corporatocracy. rw'ers need to watch it.
> ...



Voting Republican and not seeing the problem with Republican off-shoots is the problem that the middle-class is in this 'shit hole'. I'm doing great!


----------



## Peterf (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > On what grounds should they be arrested?
> ...



I think Bripat is on to something.   You are really a conservative - posing as a leftist,  posting ever more absurd messages.   Aiming - and succeeding! - to discredit the liberals.

Thank you.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> what's a "Tyant"?



Just another version of Tyantard:  a mentally challenged power-crazy leftist with dyslexia.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 25, 2013)

visual dyslexia of Peterf looking in the mirror


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm till patiently waiting for someone to explain what is "tyrannical" about the DSCC doing it's job.


----------



## Destroyer2 (Oct 26, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Good vid. shows why the 17th Amendment is the only thing standing between us and a 100% corporatocracy. rw'ers need to watch it.
> ...



Why are you against popular vote to elect Senators?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2013)

Destroyer2 said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Because they don't vote Republican


----------



## mamooth (Oct 26, 2013)

This is the Jon Stewart clip from 2009 with my sig quote.

Baracknophobia - Obey - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 04/07/09 - Video Clip | Comedy Central

"See, now you're in the minority. It's supposed to taste like a shit taco."


----------

